# how do you get yourself to lose weight and exercise when very depressed



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I have been having a bit of a problem getting myself to exercise more and keep up with the effort to lose weight. I have gotten myself as low as 237 lbs(previous barrier was 238.5 lbs and highest I have been is 251 lbs.) by only changing eating habits, but usually I get depressed and start over drinking soda and eating a lot of candy again which is very counter productive. I have tried to research the benefits of getting in shape to motivate myself. But that doesn't really help. 

I have tried to deal with my depression without exercising, but some of the issues I am having trouble with are somewhat impossible to rectify. I am hoping if I can get myself in some kind of shape and lose weight, my depression with be somewhat more bearable. I am pretty sure exercise will not be the cure all. But it couldn't hurt, or it might.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Exercise and sunlight will naturally lift your mood a bit, the more you do it the better you will feel. If you are aware of it, then it should drive you at least a bit to continue exercising and getting a bit of sun.

The best cure for depression other then fixing the problem is in fact exercise and sunshine. Other recommendations would be talking with good friends, family maybe and if the depression seems to be worsening i recommend seeing a professional if you aren't already.

I also recommend eating normally, just leaving out carbohidrates. Atkins diet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia <---worked for my mom, she is steadaly losing weight now and feeling much better. Other methods failed before.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Rim said:


> The best cure for depression other then fixing the problem is in fact exercise and sunshine. Other recommendations would be talking with good friends, family maybe and if the depression seems to be worsening i recommend seeing a professional if you aren't already.


I have tried to see a professional in the past a couple of times never really worked out well. Friends and family aren't too reliable. Plus prefer not to discuss such a problem with them. It has turn out bad in the past multiple times. Not there fault. They have good intentions but the road to hell is paved with good intentions.

Exercise and sunshine don't do much for me. Especially if they start getting overly repetitive and routine. I also work the midnight shift so I only got a little bit of time of sunlight.

I guess this might be something I have to muscle through. Luckily the depression is yielding due to having a week off from work and the up coming anime convention this weekend. So I might be able to gain some kind of ground in this short time.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

A year or two ago our situations were not all that different. I was depressed for a variety of reasons, including losing several family members, moving off to college where I had trouble making friends, and my obesity. It has been a lot of hard work, but over the past year or so I have gone from 222 lbs down to 170 lbs and it has completely changed my life around, including my depression. Letting your weight slide is only going to make you feel more and more depressed and miserable. So let's nip this in the ass right now, alright?

Here is what I would recommend, take it for what you will --


Register an account on MyFitnessPal.com.

*Why?*
MyFitnessPal is a website devoted to helping you lose weight. It helps keep track of what you eat, how much you exercise, and puts you in contact with others who are in the same situation as yourself. It is not a diet plan, it is a tool to help you realize what is takes to be healthy.


After setting up your profile with all of the necessary information (and with a photograph of yourself!) go to their message board and look through a bunch of threads in the 'Success Stories' section. While looking at what other people have accomplished, consider what it is that _you_ want to accomplish.

*Why?*
For encouragement. It is possible to lose weight, and you are not alone in this struggle.


Create an introduction thread in the 'Introduce Yourself' section, letting people know who you are and what your goal is. Mention that you're looking for friends.
Look through other introduction and add as many as many complete strangers as you feel comfortable with.

*Why?*
I am an introvert, and shy on top of that, so it seems strange that I would advocate going out and talking to a bunch of strangers. When you make friends, you will be able to see what it is they eat and how much they exercise, and they will see the same from you. When you do well, your friends will congratulate you. If you are stumbling, they will encourage you, because they have been or are where you are and empathize with how difficult it can be. They will be your support group, because far too often those we are around in day to day life are _not_ supportive, or do not know how to show their support. When you get depressed, they will help to keep you moving forward.


Log your food. Every meal, every snack, every glass of water. It is not tedious, it does not take long to do. 

*Why?*
You have lost some weight already, but if you're anything like I was, you likely do not understand just exactly how many calories you're eating. MyFitnessPal will set a daily calorie goal for you depending on how quickly you are wanting to lose weight, and you will be able to compare that goal to your current eating habits.


Some other tidbits of information / pointers --


Take a 'before' picture of you with your shirt off and maybe even take some body measurements. Losing weight is a long, gradual process, and it is difficult to visually see how much your body has changed unless you have photographs of what you were like before.
Your body sheds fat fairly evenly. There is no such thing as doing an exercise to lose weight in a specific spot of your body.
Losing weight is mostly about what you eat. Exercise helps a bit, and is great for being healthy in general, but is not required if you eat correctly. The rule of thumb is that losing weight is 80% food, 20% exercise. It's easier to not eat a candy bar than it is to run a mile and a half (which is about what it takes to burn off a candy bar).
Even if you don't want to do more vigorous exercise right away, start walking. It's good for your joints, lungs, heart, and will make it easier on you if you do decide you want to do more vigorous exercise.
Drink lots of water. It helps keep you full without adding a bunch of calories like soda will.
Weight can fluctuate several pounds from day to day. When tracking progress it is important to look at the long-term trend.

Lastly, if you've read through this entire post then good for you! For me I've found the best method for fighting depression is taking action, and I hope you find that too! If you decide to follow my advice and register on MyFitnessPal, feel free to go to My Profile and send me a friend request. I'm not done with my own goals yet and I can always use more support. Best of luck to you!


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

You must post pictures of the anime, that sounds cool. 

As regards OP, the only helpful info I have is eating better and trying some herbal supplements like St John's Wort. It's a subtle effect but very useful for that kind of depression that just doesn't seem to go away. I've also gradually gotten to where I only eat "real" food. So absolutely nothing processed, just fresh fruits, veggies, whole grains etc. The only exception is if I'm out with friends, then I can eat whatever they are eating.

edit: If seeing a therapist is something you have available, try meeting with different ones until you find someone you do click with. My mom started taking me to her therapist and he made me even madder and more upset, so she found another. That one made me want to punch the wall...gah. But one lady finally was able to "get" me and I met with her for almost a year, it really helped. It's worth it and totally understandable to be a bit picky about who you share your inner emotions with.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Being strung out on sugar and too many carbs can make you feel awful.

Working the graveyard shift can also actually -cause- depression (and theres a correlation between graveyard shift and cancer too strangely).

Only eat what you buy when you go to the grocery store, take a list of only healthy foods, and refuse to buy food any other time -- no convenience store candy bars, or fast food meals. An easier way perhaps to convince yourself not to, is say you're just trying to save money on food. The cost of garbage snacks here and there really does add up. 

When someone is overweight, I assume, and typically assume correctly that they are consuming more carbs and sugar than they need.

I agree with rim that atkins is a good idea. There was some nay-saying about it years ago, but I believe a person can be healthy if they don't stay in the induction phase permanently.

Easy way to cut the bad carbs: cut white carbs -- sugar is white, bread, pasta.. 
If you want to keep eating carbs, eat reasonable portions of oatmeal and brown rice.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit"...Aristotle

Human beings are creature of habits. To do something different takes some effort in our part. There are some things that you can do to facilitate the transition into the new habits you want to adopt...in your case different eating pattern. Here are some tips that you may find useful:

1. Keep a food diary or better a picture diary:

In most studies that I have read so far, people tend to under report how much they eat. A food diary also helps you to be more conscious of what you eat. A picture diary is still more effective....take a picture before eating something. That way you will think twice about eating something.

2. Measure your progress:

The more variables you measure, the better. You could measure your weight, body fat%, Anthropometric measures( like waist, hip, arms, thighs). Measure them weekly or each two weeks. Seeing your progress creates a positive feedback...because you are seeing results...you know it is working and the effort is paying for. It also helps to have small goals.

3.Find a friend/support:

Human beings are social creatures, sometimes we need a friend/someone to motivate us. Better if your friend is in the same project than you. You could support each other in achieving your weight lost objectives.

There is also a strong correlation between how one feel and the food one eats. Eating well is probably the most important change you can make for your health. Not only you will feel better because you are more fit but your body will feel better because it is well nourished. 

I read somewhere that it takes 21 days to create a new habit. The most difficult time is the first 2 weeks. So hang in there. If you fall, get up again. We aren't perfect but with constant determination you will get there.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I lost 40 lbs by giving up soda and instead drinking water and dole fruit juice. (It has a lot of sugar, but it also has fruit and if you're not eating any fruits or vegetables it works in getting you use to the taste and can help you crave it. It's a little backwards, but it's a good start.) I ended up gaining a lot of it back once I started working my current job where I'm sitting down the entire day instead of standing up and moving. Before when I would go out and cheat it was fine because I would just work it off, but now I can't do that.

I've recently started to change my diet and I'm slowly, but surely going down. No soda is important, especially for your joints. Even diet soda with no calories makes you gain weight in awkward places so it's actually worse in the long run than regular soda. My diet consists of whole grain cereal in the morning, along with fish oil and a multivitamin (It's 3 pills, but one dose). For lunch I'll have a slimfast and apple, mainly because I have a tendency to skip lunch altogether which is one of the worst things you can do. And then for dinner I have whatever I want, in a reasonable portion. I'm not losing weight incredibly fast, but there's a clear difference in my energy and the fit of my clothes. 

Just be sure to not bring yourself down for messing up. Everyone does and that doesn't mean that's all you'll ever be. If you haven't, try working on your posture. That can help relieve your back and make you look significantly better, even at whatever weight you are now. Just living like you're who you want to be will help. Sometimes it takes going over a certain weight you thought you'd never be at to motivate you to take action. Any small step is big in the long run. Even if it seems like you're not doing anything, you are. Remember that.

Oh, and sparkling water is your best friend.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Hunger naturally makes one depressed. The key is to avoid starvation and make the stomach feel full. Peanut butter is great for that, as is drinking a lot of mineral water. Stay in the sun and do exercise. Bring friends along and it becomes no problem at all.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

If you're working the night shift and having trouble getting in adequate amounts of sunlight, I'd suggest light therapy with a light box. It works for me during the winter months, although I'm not sure when the best time of day for using it would be for someone who works nights. 

I'd suggest eating a balanced diet. Fibers and proteins will keep you full longer, but I wouldn't suggest going full Atkins diet. Someone mentioned peanut butter as a good filler, but I would also suggest Greek yogurt mixed with fresh berries (or flash frozen berries) as a good filler. 

May I ask, do you like sodas because of the sweetness or because of the fizziness? I prefer colas and sodas because of the fizz, and I've found that things like Pellegrino water mixed with a naturally lower calorie and sugar fruit juice can curb my fix for needing a fizzy drink. The light sweetness is also plus when you need to fill both cravings at one time.

Also, if you crave a little sweetness and enjoy green tea, there is some correlation between green tea and a slight boost of daily calorie burning. You can't put more than about a small cube of sugar in, though, which are usually about 15-20 calories a piece. Personally, I prefer roughly 15 calories worth of honey in my tea, but sugar cubes are an OK (although not ideal) substitute.

Also, an bizarre but actually not terrible thing in your diet: 70% or higher dark chocolate. It can get fairly bitter (but I like dark chocolate), but a small serving a day will may be helpful for weight and mood regulation.

Good luck!


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> May I ask, do you like sodas because of the sweetness or because of the fizziness? I prefer colas and sodas because of the fizz, and I've found that things like Pellegrino water mixed with a naturally lower calorie and sugar fruit juice can curb my fix for needing a fizzy drink. The light sweetness is also plus when you need to fill both cravings at one time.


Fizz more so then the sweetness. I have been replacing drinking soda with water that I put flavored powder into to make the water taste better.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

JoetheBull said:


> Fizz more so then the sweetness. I have been replacing drinking soda with water that I put flavored powder into to make the water taste better.


If you're interested, attempt my selzter/carbonated water suggested if you happen to like fruit juice.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Gray Skies said:


> Here is what I would recommend, take it for what you will --
> 
> 
> Register an account on MyFitnessPal.com.
> ...


I made a profile a couple of days ago on myfitnesspal. Of course the first weekend was difficult due to the convention. here is my profile on there Joethebull's profile at MyFitnessPal.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

I ran a half marathon a few months ago. I did train with a group. I am not sure if you have access to something like that or if it is even an interest to you. I saw many different types of people running, not just fitness freaks. It is for everyone, even if you think you can't run a mile. It changed my life for the better. Change isn't easy, you have to take the good with the bad and stay the course. Believe in yourself and start moving.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Like most things in life: when you start something it is tough, the same way an airplane burns a ton of fuel as it rises in the air. But, after you start it and get the tough stuff out of the way, the rest because easier, the same way an airplane levels off and burns less fuel. 

People always say, "Oh, don't do a lot of change. Just slowly change things one by one until you get up there." Well, I'm inclined to believe the opposite. With that type of advice, people run into "losing" inspiration, and they simply go backwards.

Get rid of everything--start fresh, and start your week with some tough work-outs. And then slowly bring back your soda once or twice a week; watching an extra 30 minutes of TV. All that stuff is not bad--it is just bad in large doses. Eventually you will learn to like the "good."

I used to hate water--HATE. It almost made me gag. So, I decided to get rid of everything that I drink, and force myself to drink only water for a month. Now I can't drink anything but water--everything else tastes too sweet.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Hm, not in your situation exactly but I found that I just simply started to eat less while maintaining the same activity level helped me to lose weight. I've always been following a version of the Atkins or LCHF diet though. Protein and fat are the best fillers. Also, eating non-processed food helps a lot. You get more energy for a slightly higher cost. Plus it tastes a lot better! 

I only ate two meals a day: breakfast and dinner. I skipped lunch. I didn't need it. The whole thing about eating at least three meals a day is a bit of a lie. It's much more about what you eat than how often you eat. If you eat extremely irregularly you might get an upset stomach though. 

I emphasize: fat and protein are the best fillers. Always stick to high fat content. You will notice that you will eat less but feel full much longer! It's because fat is a pure energy source. Also, if you must eat carbs, always try to ensure that you add a lot of fat and protein and reduce the carb level. I for example only eat bread with seeds in it, because seeds are a good source of both fat and protein. You essentially gain less carb on the same mass as a regular bread and you increase your fat and protein intake. 

Also, drink a lot of water. It's important. And learn to determine whether you are hungry or whether your stomach is simply empty. For example, currently, my stomach feels empty but I don't feel hungry. I drank a glass of water and it was enough. It might take a little while for you to get here though but that's why it helps to eat food with high fat and protein intake.

For breakfast unless you feel like doing scrambled eggs and bacon (I do recommend it early on), a really fat yoghurt like Greek youghurt (minimum 3%), fruit, nuts and honey is recommended with a piece of bread baked with seeds in it (and on it). I would add both butter, ham, cheese and some veggies to the sandwich. I do second green tea. Otherwise just tea in general is good. No sugar though! 

About the sugar in general: I recommend slowly reducing the intake if you can't manage to stop entirely at the beginning. You could for instance create a reward system for doing something good. Also, replace the chocolate bars with for example nut bars if it's the sweetsness you crave. Can you for example replace the soda with juice types? 

Changing diet in a world so forcefed with the goodness of carbonhydrates is hard but possible.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

JoetheBull said:


> Fizz more so then the sweetness. I have been replacing drinking soda with water that I put flavored powder into to make the water taste better.


Soda streamer seems like a good investment for you.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

From personal experience, I've found the best solution is to just get up and do something. Maybe get up and take a stroll down the street. That stroll will possibly get the endorphins flowing in your system. From there, maybe lift freelance weights, and keep on going (even if it feels crappy). Blast positive music and start small, eventually the endorphins will motivate you to work out even more.

Hope ya feel better and are able to find good methods to manage your depression.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Gray Skies said:


> A year or two ago our situations were not all that different. I was depressed for a variety of reasons, including losing several family members, moving off to college where I had trouble making friends, and my obesity. It has been a lot of hard work, but over the past year or so I have gone from 222 lbs down to 170 lbs and it has completely changed my life around, including my depression. Letting your weight slide is only going to make you feel more and more depressed and miserable. So let's nip this in the ass right now, alright?
> 
> Here is what I would recommend, take it for what you will --
> 
> ...


I concur! After years of wanting to change, and small bursts of eating healthy that never really panned out, I happened upon MFP, and it has made ALL the difference. Granted, I am also working with a nutritionist now, who I check-in with weekly, which I believe has really added to my progress. If you're looking to add more friends, feel free to add me too; I know I can always use a little more support, and it truly makes a difference. My username is: possibri

I also agree about taking action, no matter how small, always seems to help lift the feeling of depression/hopelessness/why bother. Walk to the mailbox and back, shit, walk to the end of the driveway and back... but do it because it makes you feel better, because other reasons won't have the same long-term effect.



JoetheBull said:


> Fizz more so then the sweetness. I have been replacing drinking soda with water that I put flavored powder into to make the water taste better.


I'm also a fizz craver! I've been drinking lime flavored sparkling water... not very sweet, but gives me a great fizz, and tons better than diet soda. For sweet I'll just brew some green tea and dump in a packet or two of Stevia, delicious!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Exercise actually alleviates depression. If you could bring yourself to take walks, or even do some kind of exercise in the privacy of your home (a DVD for example, or a machine of some kind if you can afford one) that will help, while you address your eating issues.

Regular exercise is one of the key components to mental and physical health and it's amazing in combating depression, anxiety, and insomnia (unless you have a serious medical condition for which you need medication, of course, but even then, it helps people on meds to be that much healthier, the pills don't solve all your problems, just the chemical issues). 

Exercise is a cure all, I'm sorry, but it's true. I can be pissed off and feel blah and just walk down the street and feel better. If I do yoga for an hour I actually feel amazing. There's nothing that can brighten up my life like spending a day on a bike (you know, on and off, taking breaks, not literally cycling for that many hours lol). 

People who try to lose weight without exercising are fighting a losing battle, in my opinion, if you don't at least make an effort to take daily walks. Especially if you're depressed, exercise will boost your mood.

Extreme dieting without exercising will also completely fubar your metabolism.

I'm sure you know you need to cut back on the sugar. Try buying more fruit and UNSWEETENED fruit juices or apple sauce (sugar free or "naturally sweetened" apple sauce, of course) and even dried fruits or trail mixes instead of eating candy.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

RedFraggle said:


> I ran a half marathon a few months ago. I did train with a group. I am not sure if you have access to something like that or if it is even an interest to you. I saw many different types of people running, not just fitness freaks. It is for everyone, even if you think you can't run a mile. It changed my life for the better. Change isn't easy, you have to take the good with the bad and stay the course. Believe in yourself and start moving.


Yeah it's amazing but anyone (unless they are disabled or are so overweight it would be dangerous) can learn to run. You walk first. Then you run for a minute. Walk for five minutes. Run for another minute. There's all kinds of programs on line that teach people how to gradually jog more and walk less.


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

Do your workout first thing in the morning.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

For me when depressed and realizing I need some form of exercise, I think the best thing for me is a long walk or a slow bike ride to clear the mind.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I was going good for the last couple of months. Exercising 4-5 times a week, eating much better, and avoiding soda. I even got as low as 210. But depression hit really hard and I started to decline in my habits to the point of completely stopping. Naturally I get very depressed around my birthday. The depression is starting to lift a bit, but I am having a hard time getting myself going again. I am even back into the 220s again. Any suggestions?

Also is there a way to lose weight and exercise without increasing sex drive? My sex drive triggers the depression, so it has been a problem.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I was going good for the last couple of months. Exercising 4-5 times a week, eating much better, and avoiding soda. I even got as low as 210. But depression hit really hard and I started to decline in my habits to the point of completely stopping. Naturally I get very depressed around my birthday. The depression is starting to lift a bit, but I am having a hard time getting myself going again. I am even back into the 220s again. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also is there a way to lose weight and exercise without increasing sex drive? My sex drive triggers the depression, so it has been a problem.


Are you being treated for the depression? 

Why do you get depressed around your birthday, if you don't mind me asking? 

The increased sex drive is probably from elevated testosterone.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I like taking long walks for exercise.
Also, I am trying to remove all foods and beverages that have "high fructose corn syrup" in their ingredient list from my diet.
I could enjoy losing about five to ten pounds that I gained from a sedentary, cold winter.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Just start and do something each day, walk around the block at first and then pick up gradually. Don't think of it as a diet, but a lifestyle change. Track on myfitnesspal like many have suggested. Don't try to cut everything, just watch portion sizes and calories. Cut out potatoes, fries, chips. Watch the soda. Eat small meals 4-5 times a day to keep your metabolism, do not skip breakfast in particular. Try to get into a group physical activity you enjoy.

Might consider therapy for the depression, but exercise will help. Do a journal and keep a log of things that make you happy and sad, try to eliminate things that bring you down and do more things that lift you up as long as they are good for you in the long run.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Are you being treated for the depression?
> 
> Why do you get depressed around your birthday, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> The increased sex drive is probably from elevated testosterone.


I have started to see a psychologist since the beginning of April. I was a bit reluctant to do so, but having a better experience with this one then ones in the past.

Reason depression usually comes around and can be more depressed then usual, could be due to various things. 

I have been single my whole life and seems like I will be forever since I don't know meet many women, lack of self esteem, lack of confidence when it comes to relationships due to no experience which also triggers some fears and insecurities of not being able to know how to act or function in a relationship if I some how magically stumble into one, and I am a bit of a boring Geek. Being one step closer to death doesn't ease such thoughts.

Another reason is another year as a worthless loser who can't get anything done, failure at life, and has done nothing with my life. I have no career. I work from one dead end job to the next. Strangely in retail and food prep and I hate every minute of it and seems like there is absolutely no escape. I still live at home with my mom and step dad along with my one older brother and two younger brothers. I do pay rent, help around the house, do my own laundry, buy food, and take care of myself. So it's not like I am leeching off of them. I just can't afford to move out. I fail practically every goal I set out to do. Especially getting under 200 lbs by my birthday which is not even possible now, like it was back in August.

Add in involuntarily celibacy with what might be a high sex drive, and things just get very difficult to handle and deal with.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I have started to see a psychologist since the beginning of April. I was a bit reluctant to do so, but having a better experience with this one then ones in the past.
> 
> I have been single my whole life and seems like I will be forever since I don't know meet many women, lack of self esteem, lack of confidence when it comes to relationships due to no experience which also triggers some fears and insecurities of not being able to know how to act or function in a relationship if I some how magically stumble into one, and I am a bit of a boring Geek. Being one step closer to death doesn't ease such thoughts.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. 

I am not a psychiatrist, but I do know a lot about self-esteem and self-sabotage. I wrote an article about it on my website recently. I'll link to it here, but I also want to recommend two books for you. One is called Psycho-Cybernetics by Dr Maxwell Maltz, and the other is Stop Self Sabotage by Pat Pearson. 

It sounds like you are caught in a cycle of low self-esteem and self-sabotage, and the depression is making things even more complicated. You need to get out of your own way, change your self-talk to POSITIVE messages, and believe that you deserve success. I know you have talents - what are they? Focus on those and try to practice believing that you deserve success. 

Something that Pearson says in her book really stuck with me - she said, "You are snatching victory from the jaws of success!" 

When people have low self-esteem, it makes it harder to succeed because we don't think we deserve it. Then we start doing things to sabotage ourselves if success seems within reach. In turn, the lack of success only makes the low self-esteem get worse. 

Here's a link to my article - maybe it will help somewhat:
http://www.amazingtranceformations.com/2013/03/27/are-you-sabotaging-yourself/


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Instead of exercise, I refer to it as outdoor activity, stuff I do outside the house, out in nature. Fresh air. Sunlight. Plenty to see. I pick a destination, a motivation to get me there, and I walk. Eventually, my Mission Mode takes over, which is that consciousness within me that tells me there's no reason to stop, now. I have a goal. It doesn't matter if I feel crappy, pursuing the goal reminds me that I'm alive and I make my own circumstances. I am in charge. I own my life. This is my body. I will take care of it and it will, in turn, take care of me. Depression is a sign that something or many somethings are physiologically wrong, and it's my job to figure it out and solve the problem, because no one else is as competent as I am when it comes to my body and how it reacts to the world around me and the things I eat that it subsists upon every day.

So, when I'm depressed, even if I feel immobile, I make a plan for what to do that involves some kind of reward. Maybe it's as seemingly silly as asking someone, hey, when I get back from this walk, would you give me a hug? that motivates me to get started, keep going, and return triumphant. It might not feel great thinking about it, might not feel great doing it, but afterward the effort will help you feel better, and that makes all the hard stuff worth it. It makes every second of doubt vanish once you realize, wow, I could have done nothing, but I did something instead. It took a while, but something you did is working or was working. Find out what's successful and you will continue to be successful. Each of us falls down for one reason or another. It's only a failure to not get back up.

It's not really life that holds us back, it's ourselves. It's not life that knocks us down, it's each of us fighting against ourselves. You're stronger than you know, and this will always be so- but, you can taste some of that strength every moment you admit that you feel weak. Don't believe the lie that you are perpetually weak; some weakness we carry with us all our lives, and that's okay, but most weakness is temporary. It's the strength you should focus on and make an effort to improve, though. Every little bit counts. Every single bit.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

You make yourself do it. Unless you are dependable, and you need someone else forcing you to do it.


----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

You find a mirror and take a long hard look at your body. Remember and imagine all the shit that it has taken from your behavior(all the crap you've been eating and doing to yourself), yet it still does whatever it can to help your mind/soul survive before its last breath.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Baby steps.

Try to exercise everyday, but start small.

The goal is to stay motivated and not to become depressed or discouraged.

You will backslide and screw up, but this is okay. As long as you persist and continue to exercise, cheating on your diet will have less of an affect on your overall health.

Remember, it's okay to rest and relax once in a while. Your body needs time to heal and recuperate.


----------

